# LARGE lidded box— Mesquite



## David Hill (Mar 14, 2021)

This was to be my entry in the past “challenge”— but “sigh”.... life got in the way. That and making a lid that suited me vexed me for a bit.
As it “turns out” the wood came from 3 different pieces of Mesquite, a testament to the variability of this wood. None of this was stained. 
I started with a really big bowl blank that I thought had a lot of potential.( I was right). Got to use the new Bosch 3/4 inch hollowing rig, wasn’t disappointed. The lid took 3 tries to get close what I’d pictured in my mind’s eye.
For the finial, use won out against art, opting for function I went with a smaller stockier finisl.. I wanted darker wood and found another piece of Mesquite that suited me. Started turning it and DANG if it didn’t have bug tunnels. Instead of chunking it ( it looked nice), I filled the areas with turquoise — now you’ve seen a finial with inlay!
This beast is 15 in across, 6 in high, with ~7 in of finial, and lots of character in the wood. Naturally there were some areas to fill with turquoise. 
Finish isn’t quite “there” yet, using semigloss poly.
Long post, thanks for reading. & yes my work area is cluttered.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 14, 2021)

That is super sweet David!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Mar 14, 2021)

Very cool! Love the finial with the inlay, ties it all together.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 15, 2021)

Your turquoise inlay work is always so brilliant! The contrast with Mesquite is such a great contrast! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 15, 2021)

Very Nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 15, 2021)

Beautiful work Doc!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GS-76 (Mar 15, 2021)

Nice job!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 15, 2021)

Incredible. Thanks for sharing the completed piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Mar 15, 2021)

Good looking David. How much more mesquite (and better) would there be if no borers!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (Mar 15, 2021)

JR Parks said:


> Good looking David. How much more mesquite (and better) would there be if no borers!


True, but if wood was always perfect, there wouldn’t be all those design opportunities.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Steve in VA (Mar 15, 2021)

Oh my!!! That's a beautiful piece!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 15, 2021)

Sweet piece David!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Mar 17, 2021)

Very nice piece!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ebill (Mar 18, 2021)

- that is one large good looking bowl/lid. 

- for the record, one mans clutter is another mans 'multiple projects in progress' ..... no matter how many shelves/cabinets/counters I obtain, they all seem to eventually get 'cluttered'. Maybe its me ??? <g> 

- ebill

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

